# The Newest Dallas Mavericks fan has arrived (my newborn son)



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

My 2 day old son (Lewis Alexander" born on July 3rd at 6:34 p.m.

OH yea he was 4 pounds 14 ounces and a 3 weeks early. delivered by c section.

mama and baby are doing fine. 

My other son finally has someone to play all those video games with. LOL

PLease keep my in your prayers so that I can guide both of my sons properly


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

my other son


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Congratz! :cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah, very cool, congrats.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

i'm already looking for a josh howard "baby jersey" for him. lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Congrats Man!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Congratz on your new baby boy


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats!

Looks like you have several months of sleepless nights heading your way... :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Congrats man...I didn't know you had kids.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Beautiful kids, dude. :banana: 

May each of you be blessed with a lifetime of goodness and mercy. 

Peace. :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats! Make sure that they play basketball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations he is a cutie pie!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Congrats! Make sure that they play basketball.



lol everyone in my family plays ball. it's a tradition. i have a few jr high coaches in my family and my uncle was the head coach at asu until this past year. one of my sons will play some type of sports. my oldest is a computer geek like me but he likes sports too


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Congrats man...I didn't know you had kids.



lol yea man. I'm an old dude. I'm 28.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> lol yea man. I'm an old dude. I'm 28.


Ahem...

28 is old? :curse:  :curse: 

Then I must be :dead:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

mff4l said:


> lol everyone in my family plays ball. it's a tradition. i have a few jr high coaches in my family and my uncle was the head coach at asu until this past year. one of my sons will play some type of sports. my oldest is a computer geek like me but he likes sports too


Nice!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Beautiful kids, dude. :banana:
> 
> May each of you be blessed with a lifetime of goodness and mercy.
> 
> Peace. :cheers:



thanks man and thanks to everyone on this board who has congratulated me. although the mavs didn't win the ship, my newborn son still god me smiling this summer. I haven't stopped smiling for a minute. both of my kids are that way. they are truly blessings and my pride and joy


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Congratulations he is a cutie pie!



lol everyone has been saying that. He really is though. He's already getting spoiled by plenty of female admirers. I'm jealous of him already :curse: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

congrads if only i hade a bro...........


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 28 is old? :curse:  :curse:
> 
> Then I must be :dead:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*mff4l, I thought this was relevant:*

The following came from an anonymous Mother in Austin, Texas.

Things I've learned from my Boys (honest and not kidding):

1.) A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft. house
4 inches deep.

2.) If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with
roller blades, they can ignite.

3.) A 3-year old Boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded
restaurant.

4.) If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong
enough to rotate 42 pound Boy wearing Batman underwear and a Superman cape
It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread paint on
all four walls of a 20x20 ft. room.

5.) You should not throw baseballs up when the ceiling fan is on. When
using a ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up a few times
before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long way.

6.) The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball hit
by a ceiling fan.

7.) When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh", it's already
too late.

8.) Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke, and lots of it.

9.) A six-year old Boy can start a fire with a flint rock even though a
36-year old man says they can only do it in the movies.

10.) Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year
old Boy.

11.) Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence.

12.) Super glue is forever.

13.) No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still
can't walk on water.

14.) Pool filters do not like Jell-O.

15.) VCR's do not eject "PB &J" sandwiches even though TV commercials
show they do.

16.) Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.

17.) Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving.

18.) You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is.

19.) Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do not
like ovens.

20.) The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time.

21.) The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms
dizzy.

22.) It will, however, make cats dizzy.

23.) Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.

24.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake
fluid.

Those who pass this on to almost all of their friends, with or without
boys do it because:
a) For those with no children - this is totally hysterical!
b) For those who already have children past this age, this is hilarious.
c) For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
d) For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
e) For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to you on your newborn. I wish nothing but positive blessings his way (for the mother as well).

You not so much.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww your kids are soo cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Congrats man! Maybe when he gets old enough he'll play pro ball like I am dreaming for myself


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Forgot to say, my best wishes to the mother, hope she's doing fine.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats. I just hope that the Mavs win a couple of championships in his life time.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope they win a couple of championships before he's potty-trained.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I hope they win a couple of championships before he's potty-trained.


 They need to win before he turns 1.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> They need to win before he turns 1.


 They will win one before he turns 1.


Quote me on that


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats to you and the mother


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I hope they win a couple of championships before he's potty-trained.



lol yall crazy mayne


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

LMAO nice me too man, congrats though


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> LMAO nice me too man, congrats though


You just had a baby, were you too are crazy?

LOL... those are VERY different.

:biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

D`oh I meant that as a reply to Stack, I hope they win a couple of ships too lolol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats mff4l. I'm sure you'll both do a great job in guiding them properly. It's a team effort between you and the mother. Not that I have experienced it myself. I doubt I'll have any, actually haha. 

Now let's hope he becomes a Suns fan :angel:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats a punishment worthy of abandonment


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Congratulations. We need more Mavs fans. See if he can start posting here. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Thats a punishment worthy of abandonment



The man speaks the truth


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Congratulations. We need more Mavs fans. See if he can start posting here. :biggrin:



my six year old has typed for me a few times. LOL


----------

